# Cars on the lots!!



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

I was looking at Auto-trader on line and there's 3 dealers that have pricing (full list) and pics of actual cars on their lots. Audi/Porsche of Birmingham, AL, Audi west Houston & Audi Baton Rouge, LA.

First one to test drive one wins a prize!!


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Too late, old news*

The Audiworld Mk 3 forum has several drive impressions and sales


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

ARK80Scirocco-96GLX said:


> I was looking at Auto-trader on line and there's 3 dealers that have pricing (full list) and pics of actual cars on their lots. Audi/Porsche of Birmingham, AL, Audi west Houston & Audi Baton Rouge, LA.
> 
> First one to test drive one wins a prize!!


Audi West Houston: 1,099 Audi's in stock!? 247 Q5's! 49 SQ5's! this must be one helluva big Audi dealership. :thumbup:


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

It's TEXAS, every thing is big there...........


----------

